# I know there is snows, u can't fool me.



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I know there has got to be snows in the nothern part of nd. I bet there is a few pockets of 5k in some areas. But don't worry shhh I won't tell.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

If you know they are there go find them, and you can tell us, and we will not tell anyone.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Well sherlock. Only you can uncover the truth.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I'd also be willing to bet there will be pockets of snows in your state so do us all a favor and stay there.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Way to show your ignorance goosehunternd.

H2OfowlND


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Seems like there is always one of those guys on every thread this days. I was just having a little fun, I don't care if there is snow right now. I was just say with this weather that would be my bet. When I'm there in a couple weeks I will find the snows.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yes there are snows. :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I wish we had snows here in my part of Illinois. I want to hunt them really bad. Really can't afford an out of state, guided hunt


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm pretty north, haven't seen one snow yet. Always think I hear them, and just turns out to be juvie Canadas.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> juvie Canadas.


Actualy what you are seeing and hearing are lesser's They are a species of there own


----------



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

Really? juvie canadas? thats pretty cute...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yep they are still there.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Saw a couple of snows mixed in with honkers Oct. 3, while out hunting so looks like a good start to some snow geese in North Dakota.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

The "juvy" canadas that are still around are three times the size of the "juvies" he is talking about...


----------



## teamsnover (Sep 20, 2009)

here are the snows in northe dakota







:sniper:


----------



## duckhuntinslife (Oct 4, 2009)

can you say COLGS


----------



## teamsnover (Sep 20, 2009)

:evil: Time to drop the hammer down with the sbeII and some BB's. Cando is where they are at....


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

If there are that many birds in cando, then there should some birds moving down, I have not seen very many. seems close to impossible, but who knows.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

my friends say that a few have trickled in. the rest are waiting for me to show up first! such benevolent birds, gotta love 'em! :lol:


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

Saw 6 in brookings last week. Clearly just some oddballs that didnt know where they were going.

The snow migration is the least of my worries though, Id just like to see some new mallards to replace all the locals that have been shot up!

But then again I cant wait for the white devils to come down either!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

No, they are not around Cando yet in huntable numbers. There might be a couple of hundred around, but that's it. And, they got all split up on Saturday and Sunday when the hunters walked in and started hunting ducks where the snows were roosting on Thursday and Friday. Even if there were birds around there, you can't get at them because of the soggy field conditions. Wait a few weeks.


----------

